# [Resolved] IE6 install problem



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

I visited the windows update page the other day and downloaded a critical update but for some reason IE6 SP1 was shown as a needed update so I downloaded it. After restarting to finish install I get an error message stating "unable to install all the components" close running applications and try again. Of course I have already closed all apps before trying the install. I checked my IE version and it shows I have 5.5 installed. Its working fine. No problems at all. I went back to the update page to review install history and it shows I have downloaded IE6 SP1 no less than 6 times. I recall downloading IE6 last august when I replaced my defective fugitsu hard drive and had to download updates for three and a half hours. The IE6 install is still in my startup list. I unchecked it to prevent it from trying to install everytime I restart. Any suggestions? 
P3 869
WME
512 sdram
All locked down by HP of course!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Read this article and see if it helps.

After you download the IE update installer, select the "Custom" install and select the components you want to install. The components that you already have will be highlighted in bold type.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't find any oem files 0kb in size. I keep my temp files cleared regularly. I didn't locate any wininit.ini files, wininit.exe is there however. The install still halts at 76 percent while installing ie6 browser. I tried to connect to windows update using compuserve instead of internet explorer and I just get a blank page with border. Tried downloading ie6sp1 again and had same results. I checked the setup log and it repeatedly shows that all the files are unsigned or incorrectly signed files. I'm really in need of some help here. Please, any suggestions?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi tuffguy:

Do you have IE5.5 SP2 or just IE5.5? If you don't have IE5.5 SP2, I suggest to install this first before trying to upgrade to IE6 SP1.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I downloaded 5.5sp2 in august. How do I identify it's files in my system? I also forgot to mention that about six weeks ago I had a problem with my hp 7845 machine not shutting down after sitting idle for more than an hour or so. I finally narrowed it down to my AV causing the problem and decided to uninstall it per McAffee's instructions and after doing so internet explorer wouldn't connect to the internet. I used system restore to get it working again and haven't had any problems with shutdown since. Also internet explorer isn't listed in add/remove programs. I tried to reinstall 5.5 off of my works cd but it won't install either. When I click on the setupexe file it doesn't respond but it doesn't lock up either. Installing in safemode made no difference so I restarted and tried again after connecting to the internet which is a dial up service and the instal made it to 90 percent. So I tried again and this time I got setup caused an error in mmkeyboard. Looks like I'll need a walkthrough or something. Maybe a fresh install or something?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi tuffguy:

I also use Windows ME and had a similair problem. IE5.5 come embedded with Windows ME and will not appear in the Add-Remove Programs. If you upgrade to IE5.5 SP2 then it will appear in the Add-Remove Programs. You said it doesn't appear in the Add-Remove Programs which might mean you have lost some IE files and you were brought back to using IE5.5 by default. Do you use any Registry Cleaning Programs? My problem was that I had upgraded to IE6 and after a few months IE6 disappeared and brought me back to IE 5.5. I tried to reinstall IE6 but would get the error message: "unable to install all the components". I would look in the Installation History at Windows Update and it would list that IE6 installation was successful, when actually it had failed. I traced my problem back to a Registry Cleaner that had deleted some IE files.

I started a thread back in 01-05-03 titled: Internet Explorer 6.0 Installation Failure. Click on the link below. Basically what I did was reinstall Windows ME and after that I was able to upgrade to IE6 with no problems. Good Luck...

http://forums2.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111488


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

I've reinstalled wme and still no luck. I haven't been able to determine if I can download 5.5sp2. It only shows up in download history on the windows update site. I,ve always kept windows updated regularly and never experienced any problems whatsoever. I still get setup was unable to install all components. close programs and retry. And yes, I use a reg cleaner once in awhile. What next?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Quote from Post#7:

*"I haven't been able to determine if I can download 5.5sp2."*

Do you mean it doesn't appear on the Windows Update page as a download? I ran a Search for IE5.5 SP2 and have linked it below.

http://search.microsoft.com/Default...&i=01&i=02&i=03&i=04&i=05&i=06&i=07&i=08&i=09


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You might try using the method here:

http://www.broomeman.com/support/wsiedown.html


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions but I still get the same results. Setup halts at 76 percent and I get the message to close other programs and retry. I have deleted previous downloads and redownloaded ie6sp1 to no avail. I have a minimal list of programs loading on startup. I have closed everything but system tray and explorer but it makes ablsolutely no difference. Install just makes it past the ie6 webrowser install when it halts. I'm not experiencing any lockups or blue screens. I'm stumped. What next?

BTW GoJo, the link above points to a article stating 5.5sp2 has reached extended product life 
cycle and is no longer available for downloading. 
Please correct me if I'm wrong but it looks like only security udates are all thats available for ie5.5.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're correct that link I provided you is just for updating IE5.5 SP2. I should of looked at it more closely.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Here's the most comprehensive article that covering that error and others on multiple operating systems and IE6 as well:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=303399

The issue of ram may well apply, since you have 512 mb.

And are a couple of MS articles covering the apparent error message. Although IE6 is not mentioned specifically, they still might be worth going over:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=189679

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=202246


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Rollin rog, I tried all the methods described in all three links. Still no success. I found internet explorer 4 in my registry. Should I delete it or leave it there? I followed the directions in kba303399. In method 6 step 1 I was unable to rename Actxprxy.dll , Url.dll , Wininet.dll or Wintrust.dll to .old as suggested because they were in use by windows even though I was operating in safemode. In method 6 step 2 when renaming setup log files I found "IE setrup log txt" was missing. I had already tried the install with ram reduced to 256 and virtual memory is set at 1000 min. with no max. I have 27 gigs free on my hard drive. Any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's quite an exhaustive drill in that article and practically amounts to a manual removal of IE.

I'm not sure what registry entry for IE4 you're seeing or what the consequences of deleting it might be, but if in doubt just click Registry > Export and export (save) the key to the desktop before deleting the entry. If it proves unhelpful you can restore it by doubleclicking the saved .reg file.

About Virtual Memory, you say " virtual memory is set at 1000 min. with no max"

No max? Does that mean you typed No maximum in that box? I'm not really sure that works. I would either set it to the amt of free hard disk space, or just "let windows manage".

Now about renaming those files. I don't know why there directions aren't working, unless you opened IE in Safe Mode.

Anyway try doing it this way, but keep in mind IE is not going to run until it installs correctly, after performing these steps. So have an alternate browser or be prepared to reverse them if there is no success.

Click Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode.
At the c:\windows> prompt enter:

*cd system*

you should now be at c:\windows\system>

here are some examples of renaming files in DOS:

*ren Actxprxy.dll Actxprxy.old
ren url.dll url.old
ren wininit.dll wininit.old
ren wintrust.dll wintrust.old*

when finished, enter *exit* or ctrl-alt-del to restart Windows.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

I didn't try renaming those files in dos. I wondered if Works and Money 2001 could be the cause of my problem. I know IE 5.5 is included on the Works cd so I removed Money 2001 and MS Works using the add/remove programs utility and reinstalled both. I then retried the IE 6 SP1 install and to my amazement it installed perfectly! I want to thank you all very much for the assistance. I learn so much from situations like this and I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm glad to hear it's resolved. I don't know what the connection to the other programs would be unless it comes back to the issue of virtual memory settings and they were consuming too much of what was available during the install process.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi, I'd say there probably wasn't any direct connection with MS Works. I just thought the best way to get 5.5 and eliminate the possibility of there being any download issues was to get it off my works cd. But I guess the presence of IE 5.5 on my system (although some files were corrupt or missing) wouldn't let it install off the cd. Once I removed IE from the registry it would install from the cd after the IE version detection process which takes place during the Works install. Sure wish there was an easier repair method. When I discovered that IE didn't work correctly the first thing I thought of was to reinstall it. But that proved to be much more of a challenge than I expected. 

I game with this computer and have always had the virtual memory to 1000 min and by no max I meant available disk space which shows in the max. box by default. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris_1 (Jul 18, 2003)

Im having problems installing IE 6 SP1, during the installation, I get errors saying that the software has not passed the Windows Logo testing to verify its compability with windows XP, it says that on all of the software in this product, and at the end, it shows all of the different programs that it couldnt download (all of them) I got this update from the microsoft site, and I do not know why it is not allowing me to install it. 



  

Thanks


----------

